# My Fluval Edge 12 Gallon



## BarleyBear (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi all. I'm new to the forum. Here are some pics of my Fluval Edge 12 gallon. I need to do some pruning. Took these pics a earlier in the week, and the aponogetons have almost taken over the top of the tank. What's the best way to prune them--cut them all the way back to the bulb?


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks good, when did you set it up?


----------



## BarleyBear (Feb 18, 2012)

First set it up in January, but I just added the aponogetona last week and they've taken over the tank! They've grown about 6 more inches since the pics were taken. 

I originally had plants in there from Petsmart, buy discovered they weren't true aquatics, so have been replacing them. 

I got some cabomba and crypts today. I plan to take the last of the non-aquatic grass out, cut back the aponogetons, and put the new stuff in.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Not a lot of 12gs around here, looks good! Yeah aponogeton will do that, and soon begin flowering if they can reach the surface. I grew mine from bulbs and they filled the tank/reached the top in about a month, beginning to shoot out flower stems.

All Petsmart plants sold in those tubes are grown emersed. Some will transition to immersed (old leaves die off new ones grow), some won't survive


----------



## BarleyBear (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Xenxes. 

I took out one of the aponogetons altogether and cut the other one back to the bulb. I wanted to give the cabomba a chance to establish before the aponogeton catches back up. And I'll keep it pruned regularly this time. I had a few bloom stems that had just reached the surface before I cut them back. 

The LFS guy said if you let them bloom, it could send them back into a dormant state. So he recommended I clip the blooms off if I wanted to keep the leaves. I don't know if this is true or not.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Are you still seeing any shrimp around with the betta and pleco around? What kind of corries?

I've read that removing the bloom will not prevent dormancy, not sure though, I'm just going to let it do its own thing.


----------



## BarleyBear (Feb 18, 2012)

No problem at all with the betta and the shrimp. They ignore each other. 

I have false julii corries.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks nice and healthy!


----------



## BarleyBear (Feb 18, 2012)

Quentin said:


> Looks nice and healthy!


Thanks! I did some major pruning last night, moved some stuff around a little, made a cutting of the wisteria, and added some cabomba and crypts.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello!
Im really thinking of replacing my twelve gallon with one of these my only draw back is whether the light is strong enough......did you grow all these plants with the light that comes with the tank or did you add more light?

Thanks!
Jasmine!


----------



## BarleyBear (Feb 18, 2012)

xjasminex said:


> Hello!
> Im really thinking of replacing my twelve gallon with one of these my only draw back is whether the light is strong enough......did you grow all these plants with the light that comes with the tank or did you add more light?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jasmine!


These are all grown with the LEDs that came with the tank. I'm not at all a DIYer. I'm no expert on lighting, either, but to me these seem do the job. They seem very bright, to me. I bought some cabomba less than a week ago, and it's grown about six inches. One of them will be poking out of the top tomorrow, I think. I have the lights set on a timer for 12 hours each day.

I also do not use Co2. I do use Nutrafin Gro and API Leaf Zone. And when I get some Excel Flourish, I'll start using that, too.

These are the plants that seem to be doing very well in my tank:
Amazon sword
cabomba
aponogeton
orchid lily
dwarf hairgrass
java moss
marimo moss balls
wisteria


----------



## BarleyBear (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's a more current pic. I had to cut the aponogeton all the way back to the bulb because it was about to bust out of the tank. I planted cabomba in front of it. Since the pic was taken a couple of days ago, the cabomba is now just a few milimeters from the top. I also broke up the hairgrass and planted it around the middle to hopefully get it to spread out.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright, thanks!


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

So im pretty sure im going to buy one today...i cna get one from petco for 162....lol


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Lookin good if I wasn't already setting up a shrimp bowl


----------



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice tank! Your little monkey statue looks quite ominous in the dark


----------



## BarleyBear (Feb 18, 2012)

xjasminex said:


> So im pretty sure im going to buy one today...i cna get one from petco for 162....lol



Awesome! Show pictures.


----------



## BarleyBear (Feb 18, 2012)

skindy said:


> Nice tank! Your little monkey statue looks quite ominous in the dark


Ha, ha. I didn't even think about him being in the picture. That's actually 
"Dedo," the little gargoyle on the top of Notre Dame, supposedly put there by a nun. I found him at a Ren Faire.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Will do, thats the best price it think its ever going to be and its just for today!


----------



## BarleyBear (Feb 18, 2012)

xjasminex said:


> Will do, thats the best price it think its ever going to be and its just for today!



That is a very good price!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice scape good sir, I really like the break in the middle. Did the driftwood come like that or did you break it in half?


----------



## BarleyBear (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks! Actually, it's two separate pieces. I bought the long one when I first got the tank. I found the other one a few weeks later and loved the cave/hole look. I did place it to look like broken pieces of a whole, though. Glad to know the effect works!


----------

